# The "I'm not a post whore" contest



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

OK ... so some people think I'm a total post whore. And honestly, sometimes I am. In the last "Official Banter with Icehog3" thread, I racked up somewhere around 850 posts (can't remember) -- over 400 posts more than the next most frequent poster and over twice as many as the thread's namesake. That said, I'd contend that I'm not a post whore. I was in need of procrastination, especially with my recent move down south, so that's how I'd prefer to explain my posting frequency. When the last Banter was closed, I had over *4550* posts. I'm now down to *3719.*

Others might disagree with my self assessment/rationalization. 

First the *rules* for this contest:

1. One guess per 24 hour period.

2. You must be a member in good standing with at least one positive trader rating.

3. I can change the rules if necessary.

So here are the question for you to answer:

*On what date (month and day) will I hit 4000 posts again?*

*Tiebreaker #1: *What time will it happen (hour and minute, Eastern Time)?

*Tiebreaker #2: *What is my favorite beer?

If you have any questions, please ask. Once I cross 4000 (again), I'm sure someone will notice and tell me.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Sept 24, 2007 @ 12:15PM EDT

Fav beer is Bluemoon


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

The Professor said:


> OK ... so some people think I'm a total post whore. And honestly, sometimes I am. In the last "Official Banter with Icehog3" thread, I racked up somewhere around 850 posts (can't remember) -- over 400 posts more than the next most frequent poster and over twice as many as the thread's namesake. That said, I'd contend that I'm not a post whore. I was in need of procrastination, especially with my recent move down south, so that's how I'd prefer to explain my posting frequency. When the last Banter was closed, I had over *4550* posts. I'm now down to *3719.*
> 
> Others might disagree with my self assessment/rationalization.
> 
> ...


Today is the third and what time is it? Maybe in a couple hours. Let me think and I will give you a time...

OK, Sept 7, 2007 at 7:30 EST. That is it. :chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

15 Sept 2007 at 1300 PST. :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sept 13th 2007

21:30 pm
Bud Light

hell I dont know but I wanna play


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

I predict Professor Postwhore :r will pass 4000 posts Sept 14th, 8 p.m.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

YOur favorite beer is Pabst Blue Ribbon:r

Just kidding, Sam Adams:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

September 8, 2007

10:33 PM

Sam Adams Boston Lager


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sept 14 

10:00 PM 

Sam Adams


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

8:32 AM

September 19th '07

Guiness


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

September 22nd
10:00 PM
Sam Adams


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

One thing about the second tie-breaker: please be specific. If there's more than one type of a brand, please specifiy (e.g. there are tons of different Sam Adams beers, so the brand alone is insufficient; there is only one Guiness, so the brand alone is fine). Feel free to edit that alone or make a second post if you need to fix that on your first guess.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

10/2/07
22:42 ET
Coors Light


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Win, win. I can be a post whore and vote for one at the same time! 

Sept 18 - 8:00PM EST


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Current count is 3,723, subtract that from 4,000 giving us 277, divided by your average post per day, 9.07 gives us 30.5402 days, adding that to the current date gives us approximately October 4.
*
So if my calculations are correct my official guess is October 4th.

Sam Adams Boston Lager*

Since your number of posts is completly controlled by you and you have the ability to choose the time and place.. I am curious if you will be consciously involved in selecting the winner

Thanks for the interesting contest.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

9/28/07

8:15AM

Miller Lite haha

oh and I'm still waiting for a PM back from you so I can send you stuff from my contest haha.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

9/10/07 @ 10:45 AM EST

Your favorite beer is Fat Tire :dr, OK maybe it's one of mine but eh what the hell.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Sept. 27. 4:35PM EST

Beer: Schlitz ... in the can.


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Moving to a new city where you don't have a lot of friends compels you to log onto CS a lot.

My guess: September 18th.
Tiebreaker #1: 4:51 p.m.
Tiebreaker #2: Bell's Two-Hearted Ale.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

My guess: September 11th.
Tiebreaker #1: 10:51 p.m.
Tiebreaker #2: Sam Adams
:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Current count is 3,723, subtract that from 4,000 giving us 277, divided by your average post per day, 9.07 gives us 30.5402 days, adding that to the current date gives us approximately October 4.
> *
> So if my calculations are correct my official guess is October 4th.
> 
> ...


Forgot...7:30 PM EST


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

My guess: 9/19/07
Tiebreaker #1: 9:19 pm
Tiebreaker #2: Eye of the Hawk from Mendocino Brewing
Great contest:tu


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

9/10
3pm
Sam Adams Octoberfest


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Sept 30, 22:30

Coors Light


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

9/23/07 @ 6:53 PM

Natty Light


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

9/24/07 9pm your time

Thanks for the contest. :ss


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Sep 26th 2007

at 8pm

favorite beer = New Castle Brown Ale


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

9/4/07 12pm
Milwaukee's Best


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Sept 25 @ 12:38pm EST

PBR.....(I've got a picture)


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Sept. 23 , 7:05pm

Old Speckled Hen :chk:chk(just another reason to use the dancing chicken)
Thanks for the contest!:tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

10/2/07

8:31 pm

Sam Adams


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

09/29/07

7:57 am

Buckhorn - http://askuncleralph.com/archive/archive_old.htm :tu


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

9-15-2007

0420

Genny Cream Ale


Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Sept 24th 2007

19:30 pm
Heineken


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Professor said:


> One thing about the second tie-breaker: please be specific. If there's more than one type of a brand, please specifiy (e.g. there are tons of different Sam Adams beers, so the brand alone is insufficient; there is only one Guiness, so the brand alone is fine). Feel free to edit that alone or make a second post if you need to fix that on your first guess.





JPH said:


> 10/2/07
> 
> 8:31 pm
> 
> Sam Adams


Dammit Jeremy, follow Directions! :r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> 9/4/07 12pm
> Milwaukee's Best


damn I didn't win..............................:r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

September 18th
9:59 PM

Blue Moon !


Thanks for the contest Darrel !


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Interesting guesses so far....

Let's keep this going.


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

September 21, 2007

7:05 p.m.

Beast ICE.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I have a question. Is that actual 4000, or 4000 including the new Banter thread?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

reggiebuckeye said:


> I have a question. Is that actual 4000, or 4000 including the new Banter thread?


this is when my post count reads 4000. that counts my current posts in the new banter. now ... if the new banter got deleted before I got to 4000, that would almost reset the clock; but that's not going to happen.


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

9/28/07
4:32 p.m.
I guess I'll go with the crowd and say Sam Adams Boston Lager.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> Sept 24, 2007 @ 12:15PM EDT
> 
> Fav beer is Bluemoon


:tpd:


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

The Professor said:


> this is when my post count reads 4000. that counts my current posts in the new banter. now ... if the new banter got deleted before I got to 4000, that would almost reset the clock; but that's not going to happen.


No it won't. Not unles the PW union got together and swamped the new thread. There's an idea. Let me see if I have my union card....


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Sept. 14th
6:42 PM
Chimay - Blue

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

9/8/07
3pm
Blue Moon


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

9/8/07
711pm
PBR


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

09/07 

12 midnight

Pabst blue ribbon


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

9/8/07
8pm
Guiness


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

September 21st
8:37 a.m.
Sam Adams Boston Lager


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Sept. 13th
7:14 PM
Stone Brewery - Arrogant Bastard Ale

Figured this would also bump it to the top :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> 09/07
> 
> 12 midnight
> 
> Pabst blue ribbon


do you mean the night of the 7th or the morning of the 7th? 12am is technically the morning; but colloquially it's nighttime....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

bumpy 

this could get interesting....


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Sept 10th 

12:04 AM

Killians Red


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

You are a PW!!


10/08/07 6:30PM Eastern


Beer ... I should remember this, but don't, so .......


Sam Adams?


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm with Mr. Little Shady. You are a PW!!! 

Sept. 13. 11:32PM 

Sam Adams Boston Lager.


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

9/9/07
12 noon
Sam Adams Octoberfest


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Professor said:


> bumpy
> 
> this could get interesting....


Yo Darrel, how you been bro?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Yo Darrel, how you been bro?


been good. you asking me that to get my post count up???  :r

j/k ... I know you care.  how you been???


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Professor said:


> been good. you asking me that to get my post count up???  :r
> 
> j/k ... I know you care.  how you been???


I do care...plus my guess is a bit higher for the rate you are going. I love being a senior. How are your classes this year. Any real problem children? Wish you were coming to MMH 2.0. Not gonna be the same without you coming up to me every so often going, "here, try this" :ss.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> I do care...plus my guess is a bit higher for the rate you are going. I love being a senior. How are your classes this year. Any real problem children? Wish you were coming to MMH 2.0. Not gonna be the same without you coming up to me every so often going, "here, try this" :ss.


:r :r

I'm sure someone will aid in your corruption. :ss

Glad to hear you like being a senior -- just don't catch the senioritis.  My class is going well ... no problem children ... yet. Half my students were absent for the first home-game last Friday. Let's see how many are missing tomorrow (another home-game).


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

only 4 guesses yesterday??? 

cone on people ... I swear I'm not a PW! my post count hasn't even gone up 200 yet. 


I can just about guarantee that no one will be disappointed with the prize, too.... but you're all adults. you can make your own decisions about whether to play or not.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Back to the top...

September 12th
11:19 PM
Victory Brewing - Hop Devil IPA


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

9/11
711pm
PBR


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

September 10th @ 938am EST

PBR


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Professor said:


> only 4 guesses yesterday???
> 
> cone on people ... I swear I'm not a PW! my post count hasn't even gone up 200 yet.


Yea! Cone on People! :r


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Sept 29 @ 6:10 pm
Dirty Old Bastard


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

HOE

HOE 

HOE

09/08/07
9:08am


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

9:13 am sept 13.



Rolling Rock.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

im wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy off


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Septemeber 10th

5:54 PM

Sam Adams Summer Ale


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

waits for the post whore


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> waits for the post whore


:fu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

wow ... no posts in here after noon??? hmmmmm....


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

9-13-07

7:37 p.m.


Sam Adams Boston Lager.....




This guess is better than No guess!!!




Shawn


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Professor said:


> wow ... no posts in here after noon??? hmmmmm....


where'd you go Darrel?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> where'd you go Darrel?


:fu :fu still here. i'm always here.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Professor said:


> :fu :fu still here. i'm always here.


How come your post count doesn't go up when you post?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> How come your post count doesn't go up when you post?


it does.

why do I get the feeling that you're trapping my into PWing???


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Professor said:


> it does.
> 
> why do I get the feeling that you're trapping my into PWing???


Maybe it is just me, but I have seen you at 4849 for the last few posts. Maybe I am just an asshat.

EDIT: I am an asshat. That is your RG LOL. I kill me! :chk I think I am just going mental. I see the men in the white coats coming.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

That number 47 doesn't change either. What up wit dat.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> That number 47 doesn't change either. What up wit dat.


Alright, let's all have a good laugh at my expense. Now where did I put my sign?

Dude it moved!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Maybe it is just me, but I have seen you at 4849 for the last few posts. Maybe I am just an asshat.
> 
> EDIT: I am an asshat. That is your RG LOL. I kill me! :chk I think I am just going mental. I see the men in the white coats coming.


:r :r :r :r :r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Professor said:


> :r :r :r :r :r


But I did pry a couple of useless posts from you now, didn't I? Sometimes I even outsmart myself. I gotta keep myself better informed so I don't leave myself behind.


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

9/9/07
10am
Blue Moon


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Current count is 3,723, subtract that from 4,000 giving us 277, divided by your average post per day, 9.07 gives us 30.5402 days, adding that to the current date gives us approximately October 4.


Since placing my quess 4 days ago you have posted about 226 times, that's approx 56 posts a day over that time period. Current total 3,949.

If there was any doubt about the validity of the title I think the numbers tell the story.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> Since placing my quess 4 days ago you have posted about 226 times, that's approx 56 posts a day over that time period. Current total 3,949.
> 
> If there was any doubt about the validity of the title I think the numbers tell the story.


f'in math. :r :r :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

9/9
0930
Widmer Hef-you just did not know that yet...


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Why 9/11, of course! 

Tin hat anyone? :ss

Tie breaker - Anchor Steam?

Steve


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

9/9/07
909am
PBR


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

9/8/07
10:45 PM
PBR

And in response to your thread title.....YES YOU ARE!!!:r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Today is the third and what time is it? Maybe in a couple hours. Let me think and I will give you a time...
> 
> OK, Sept 7, 2007 at 7:30 EST. That is it. :chk


I lost, but I was so close Darrel. You let me down brother


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

THIS IS NOT AN IMPARTIAL CONTEST 

The rules allow the Perfesser to pick the winner within the group of posters that are close during the time he nears the goal. 

Nice piece of fluff but the outcome can be rigged. Mind you I'm not saying it WILL be - just that it CAN be within the group that is close at the time he nears the goal. AND if it can be it draws the outcome into doubt.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Isombitch said:


> THIS IS NOT AN IMPARTIAL CONTEST
> 
> The rules allow the Perfesser to pick the winner within the group of posters that are close during the time he nears the goal.
> 
> Nice piece of fluff but the outcome can be rigged. Mind you I'm not saying it WILL be - just that it CAN be within the group that is close at the time he nears the goal. AND if it can be it draws the outcome into doubt.


wow ... thanks for challenging my integrity. do you really think that I would do that? have I EVER done ANYTHING shady on CS? I'm pretty f'in appalled at the tone and implication of what you're saying.

I kinda thought this contest was fun... until I read your post. thanks for killing my buzz.


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, I still think this contest is fun.

And I'm gonna guess 9/9, 11:42 a.m.

And I'll stick with Sam Adams Boston Lager.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

The Professor said:


> wow ... thanks for challenging my integrity. do you really think that I would do that? have I EVER done ANYTHING shady on CS? I'm pretty f'in appalled at the tone and implication of what you're saying.
> 
> I kinda thought this contest was fun... until I read your post. thanks for killing my buzz.


Well, Darrel ... this person obviously doesn't know you and your PWing ways. The only thing that drives you is PW. 

Also, can't any contest on CS be rigged? After all, don't we assume that the person giving away his/her cigars can give them to anyone s/he wants? and a contest is one way to give them away.

Darrel, thank you for yet another contest.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Isombitch said:


> THIS IS NOT AN IMPARTIAL CONTEST
> 
> The rules allow the Perfesser to pick the winner within the group of posters that are close during the time he nears the goal.
> 
> Nice piece of fluff but the outcome can be rigged. Mind you I'm not saying it WILL be - just that it CAN be within the group that is close at the time he nears the goal. AND if it can be it draws the outcome into doubt.


I'm surprised to see a post like this... kinda goes against the spirit of CS. There may be forums where deception and self-serving"ness" are the order of the day, but it's a rare occurrence here, and to accuse the Professor of even the potential of that is insulting. :2

9/12 
12 noon your time


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Isombitch said:


> THIS IS NOT AN IMPARTIAL CONTEST
> 
> The rules allow the Perfesser to pick the winner within the group of posters that are close during the time he nears the goal.
> 
> Nice piece of fluff but the outcome can be rigged. *Mind you I'm not saying it WILL be* - just that it CAN be within the group that is close at the time he nears the goal. AND if it can be it draws the outcome into doubt.


If you're not accusing him of doing it ...... then don't post it! I would expect a full and sincere apology. Anything less would be outrageous!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> Also, can't any contest on CS be rigged? After all, don't we assume that the person giving away his/her cigars can give them to anyone s/he wants? and a contest is one way to give them away.


Not these.......

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61738
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97146
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98911
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=102405
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98297
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97372
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=103001

and these are just from searching the Sports Forum for 2 minutes

I think everybody here on CS is "on the level" and would not alter things for a favorable outcome :2

With that out of the way...........

Hey PWDarrel

September 11 :u
9:48am EST

Tie-Breaker:


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

cigar_040 said:


> Not these.......
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61738
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97146
> ...


I apologize that I wasn't clear. What I meant is that a person who holds a contest wants to giveaway cigars. The person holding the contest could giveaway the cigars anyway they choose, so it doesn't make sense to me why someone would want to rig a contest that favors his friends when he could just bomb them to begin with. I hope that makes sense. I agree with mr. shady ... anything less than an apology to d. would be outrageous.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> I apologize that I wasn't clear. What I meant is that a person who holds a contest wants to giveaway cigars. The person holding the contest could giveaway the cigars anyway they choose, so it doesn't make sense to me why someone would want to rig a contest that favors his friends when he could just bomb them to begin with. I hope that makes sense. I agree with mr. shady ... anything less than an apology to d. would be outrageous.


I knew what you meant.  Sorry to use your comment as an example !


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

The Professor said:


> wow ... no posts in here after noon??? hmmmmm....


Subtracts 132 of Darrels posts. Just for the fun of it.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Subtracts 132 of Darrels posts. Just for the fun of it.


What? I don't get it. You and your high brow humor leaving my :chk behind in the dust...


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Isombitch said:


> THIS IS NOT AN IMPARTIAL CONTEST
> 
> The rules allow the Perfesser to pick the winner within the group of posters that are close during the time he nears the goal.
> 
> Nice piece of fluff but the outcome can be rigged. Mind you I'm not saying it WILL be - just that it CAN be within the group that is close at the time he nears the goal. AND if it can be it draws the outcome into doubt.


You need to shut the hell up before you speak and figure out who it is you speak of, Darrel is a well respected member of the community...whereas you I don't know from Adam
Too often people open their mouth and start spewing out shit just to cause trouble, I can see no other purpose for your useless post that seeks only to cast doubt on a contest run by a well respected member.
in other words, DIAF


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> You need to shut the hell up before you speak and figure out who it is you speak of, Darrel is a well respected member of the community...whereas you I don't know from Adam
> Too often people open their mouth and start spewing out shit just to cause trouble, I can see no other purpose for your useless post that seeks only to cast doubt on a contest run by a well respected member.
> in other words, DIAF


Yay - Paul Mac is Back!!!

Good contest Darrel and I know you aren't shady - however - I can not say the same about your friends!!!!


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Sunday, September 9. 12:30PM. 

Upland Wheat.


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

9/9/07
11:41 am
Blue Moon


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Hmm new guess 9/9/07 at 2:05PM?


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Isombitch said:


> THIS IS NOT AN IMPARTIAL CONTEST
> 
> The rules allow the Perfesser to pick the winner within the group of posters that are close during the time he nears the goal.
> 
> Nice piece of fluff but the outcome can be rigged. Mind you I'm not saying it WILL be - just that it CAN be within the group that is close at the time he nears the goal. AND if it can be it draws the outcome into doubt.


WOW!!...Just Wow!!...I'm speechless...


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Isombitch said:


> THIS IS NOT AN IMPARTIAL CONTEST
> 
> The rules allow the Perfesser to pick the winner within the group of posters that are close during the time he nears the goal.
> 
> Nice piece of fluff but the outcome can be rigged. Mind you I'm not saying it WILL be - just that it CAN be within the group that is close at the time he nears the goal. AND if it can be it draws the outcome into doubt.


This is NOT the way to make friends on CS.

I'm sorry to think someone would question Darrel's integrity, he's one of the most stand up BOTLs on here.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great contest Darrel, dont let one bad egg spoil it


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Great contest Darrel, dont let one bad egg spoil it


Thanks. I'm over it -- the bad egg, not the contest. Thanks to everyone else for their kind words, too.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> You need to shut the hell up before you speak and figure out who it is you speak of, Darrel is a well respected member of the community...whereas you I don't know from Adam
> Too often people open their mouth and start spewing out shit just to cause trouble, I can see no other purpose for your useless post that seeks only to cast doubt on a contest run by a well respected member.
> in other words, DIAF


He's back, he's bad, I'm b****, he's MAD. Oh yeah, it's good to hear the sweet sounds of the NSB. WB mate.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Thanks. I'm over it -- the bad egg, not the contest. Thanks to everyone else for their kind words, too.


So who won......? Saw you were at 5,001 !!!

**EDIT**

I'm such a dumb-a$$ !!! 5,001 RG......congratulations Darre !!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Great contest Darrel.
Thanks again my friend.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> So who won......? Saw you were at 5,001 !!!


contest is to 4000 *posts* not 5000 *RG*


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

9/9/07
0915
Killians Irish Red

:tu


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

The Professor said:


> contest is to 4000 *posts* not 5000 *RG*


These PBR's are real good...........


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Any doubters?


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

9/9/07 @ 2300

Bud Light if I've ever seen one!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

09/09/07
At 1:11 am

Red Tail Ale..


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

9/9/07
1032am
PBR


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

9.9.07
12:32PM
FatTire


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

9/9/07
1009
Fat Tire-maybe HWDave finally remembered


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

9/9/07
4:42 PM
Red Hook IPA

Getting down to the nitty gritty.

Thanks again for the contest, and I'm glad you took the "It's no skin off my back" approach :tu. No need for it and no time for it!


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

9/9/07 11:23 AM

Labatts


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

9/9/07
1005
IPA Redhook


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Sept 9th 

11: 15 pm

Guiness Draft


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

9/9/07 13:42 EST
Arrogant Bastard


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

getting pretty hairy...looks like 9/9 is a good bet, but what time? I am just praying his internet goes down for the day


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Can we keep on guessin' until the contest's over?

If so, I'll throw in one more:

9/9
3:17 p.m.
Fat Tire.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

9/9
403PM EST
Heffewizen (sp?)


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

9/9
501pm
still PBR


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

9/9/07

5:45pm EST

PBR


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

What is that little green light doing off? Come on, get to it man!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

9/9/07
7:17 pm EST


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

9/9/07

9:45

Pbr


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

9/9/07

7:43PM

Sweetwater 420


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> 9/9/07
> 
> 9:45
> 
> Pbr


In the interest of disclosure, that is PM. Not that I would guess a time that has already gone by but well, you never know...


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

9/9/2007

558PMEST

Sam ADams


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

9/9/07

8:43PM

Arrogant Bastard Ale


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

09/09/2007
At 5:55pm
Post Whore Pale Lager......


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

9/9/07

5:23 cst


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Rigged I say!

:hn

Great contest Darrel. 
Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Heck I should get in this

9/9/2007
05:47 EST

Blue Moon


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

9/9/07
6:42 pm

Terrapin's "Big Hoppy Monster"


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm just gonna get this over with. LoL! I can't imagine what kind of posts would emerge if I put off #4000 at this point. So here it is. Post #4000. 

I'll figure out the winner later. I have work to do at the moment. So y'all will have to wait for my official declaration. :r

Thanks for playing!!!!!

EDIT: Here's the posting proof.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> 9/9/2007
> 
> 558PMEST
> 
> Sam ADams


*From a quick glance the winner appears to be Papichulo?*


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> *From a quick glance the winner appears to be Papichulo?*


you're incorrect. I'll explain shortly.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

There were some really good guesses in the late hours; but one was closest at 16 minutes short....



Papichulo said:


> 9/9/2007
> 
> 558PMEST
> 
> Sam ADams


UNFORTUNATELY, Brent didn't read the rules closely enough and is DQed for that being his second guess in as many hours. Sorry, bro.

The next closest, at only 19 minutes short was...



JaKaAch said:


> 09/09/2007
> At 5:55pm
> Post Whore Pale Lager......


UNFORTUNATELY, he ALSO didn't read the rules closely enough and is DQed for that being his second guess in a 24 hour period. Sorry, bro.

The next closest, at 27 minutes UNDER, with his ONLY guess in the contest was...



DriftyGypsy said:


> Heck I should get in this
> 
> 9/9/2007
> 05:47 EST
> ...


And he narrowly beat out, with a guess of 28 minutes OVER...


newcigarz said:


> 9/9/07
> 6:42 pm
> 
> Terrapin's "Big Hoppy Monster"


So having checked and tripple-checked these posts and the results, I'm confident in making the following declaration:

*Congrats DriftyGypsy on being the winner!!!!* 
PM me your addy, DG, and I'll get the cigars out to you tomorrow or Tuesday. Also, remind me of the kinds of things you usually smoke and like to smoke ... I'm just curious. 

Also, why don't you PM me your addy too, newcigarz, and let me know the same kind of info as I asked for from DG. I'll try to put together a second place package, too.

Thanks to everyone for playing and for believing that I'm not a post whore! :r

*PS, my favorite beer is Black Butte Porter, from the Deschutes Brewry in Bend, OR (it's a linky).*


PPS, if I seem to have made an error, please PM or Skype me. I've triple-checked things; but when you're close to something, it can be hard to miss details sometimes.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Thank you Darrel my strategy worked... that and the voodoo doll...


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Thanks to everyone for playing and for believing that I'm not a post whore! :r


I participated but I still think you are a post whore! I think this contest proves it.  Didn't you make something like 300 posts in a matter of one week?:r


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Whew.

Thanks for the crazy contest! :ss


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Damn........2 minutes off !!!!

Congrats Drifty !!

Good Contest Darrel !!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> Damn........2 minutes off !!!!
> 
> Congrats Drifty !!
> 
> Good Contest Darrel !!


Thanks ... DG totally sniped you on that one. You should try to beat him up. 

Tell you what: you come visit me in GA and I'll give you a 3rd place prize in person.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Thanks ... DG totally sniped you on that one. You should try to beat him up.
> 
> Tell you what: you come visit me in GA and I'll give you a 3rd place prize in person.


what about me


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Great contest Darrel!! Very well done!


Congrats Drifty!!:tu


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> what about me


You're a cheater.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the contest Darrel! Post Whoring is what I aspire to! :ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> Damn........2 minutes off !!!!
> 
> Congrats Drifty !!
> 
> Good Contest Darrel !!


Andy, I think it was my version of your Voodoo Doll that got him...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

* "I'm not a post whore"*

_*"you're incorrect. I'll explain shortly."*_

From the beginning of the contest until it was ended the elapsed time was *6.152 days*.

The required number of posts is took to complete the contest was* 281.*

That is an average of *45.67 posts per day* within the contests timeframe.

I apologize if my math is in error.

The only question that remains is what did you get FriendlyFire for his birthday.:bl

Thanks for being a good sport


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> 09/09/2007
> At 5:55pm
> Post Whore Pale Lager......


I did know my entry was DQed. I just wanted to post your fav Beer.

Congrats Drifty:bl
Thanks for the contest Prof !


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Heck I should get in this
> 
> 9/9/2007
> 05:47 EST
> ...


Cherry picker...:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> I did know my entry was DQed. I just wanted to post your fav Beer.
> 
> Congrats Drifty:bl
> Thanks for the contest Prof !


the beer name was funny ... I'll give you that.  :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I dont remember my guess and im not going back to look for it but im sure I won so what do i get:ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Cherry picker...:r


:tpd: I forgot to say congrats Drifty:w

Darrel will probably go :mn on you:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Andy, I think it was my version of your Voodoo Doll that got him...


Congrats Drifty! :bl


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Congrats Drifty!!!!*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I dont remember my guess and im not going back to look for it but im sure I won so what do i get:ss


Humm I guess nothing, Ok ill just do my dance.:chk (sure2get banded1day for this)


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats Drifty - Where exactly did you stick the pins in the Voodoo doll??

Nice contest Dr D!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats to the winner and thanks for the great contest.
:tu:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> *Congrats Drifty!!!!*


:tpd:

Great contest Prof.

Congrats on the win Drifty ! :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Congrats Drifty - Where exactly did you stick the pins in the Voodoo doll??


*Wasn't pins, something more evil: Andy's ORIGINAL Doll:*









*Now here is mine... *


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> *Wasn't pins, something more evil: Andy's ORIGINAL Doll:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:r :r :r :r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats Drifty !!! Excellent portrait you got there Darrel !


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> *Wasn't pins, something more evil: Andy's ORIGINAL Doll:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work!!! Is that an infamous Dog Rocket in his right hand? I hope you entered that in the Photoshop contest, no doubt.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

These are going out today. 

DG: 0103 8555 7490 8590 0025

N: 0103 8555 7490 7541 4266


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Got my winnings from the Professor today.

Nice selection and all new to me except for one. Thanks Darrel! :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I got a nice package from Herr Doktor Professor Darrel


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Im appalled that this contest was rigged.
I should be declared the winner!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Im appalled that this contest was rigged.
> I should be declared the winner!!!!!!!!


only a week+ late ... but I won't fault you for that.

you're smart. you know stuff!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Professor said:


> only a week+ late ... but I won't fault you for that.
> 
> you're smart. you know stuff!


You quoted exactly the saying that came to mind...:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> You quoted exactly the saying that came to mind...:r


can't help but think that when peter's name comes to mind.


----------

